# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Crer un moteur graphique commercial

## taftouf

Bonjour, je viens ici car j'ai eu beau poser mes questions je n'ai jamais eu de rponses significatives...

Je ne suis pas programmeur moi meme mais je cherche a crer une entreprise de middleware proposant son propre moteur graphique ( un peu comme UE3 (en moins puissant biensur) et garagegames (torque)) le march vis est pour l'instant celui des PC...

Le truc c'est que je ne m'occuperais que de l'aspect financier et de la gestion... bref, pour l'instant nous sommes 3 ( 2 programmeurs et moi). Et voici mes questions :

1- Combien de temps, un seul programmeur met-t-il pour crer un moteur graphique non amateur (sans viser trop haut)

2-Quel est le nombre idal de programmeurs  dans une quipe de dveloppement de ce type en moins de 2 ans? (ne me dites pas 100 programmeurs haha)

3-Quel cots (autres que la main d'oeuvre) ce genre de projet va engendrer ?

(je sais que pour quelqu'un qui projette de crer une entreprise de cette catgorie je suis assez peu inform, mais il fallait bien commencer par quelque chose )

merci !

----------


## Laurent Gomila

C'est assez audacieux comme entreprise, mais bon... c'est courageux  :;): 

1- Ca dpend du niveau du programmeur. Pour quelqu'un de trs expriment, tu peux arriver  un rsultat fonctionnel en une ou deux annes. Pour un dbutant, compte au moins 5 ans.
Il faut aussi prendre en compte le fait que les APIs, les langages et les GPUs changent, et qu'au final un moteur graphique n'est jamais achev car en constante volution.

2- Je dirais que 3 ou 4 c'est dj pas mal. Avec plus de personnes vous allez passer votre temps  grer les conflits et l'organisation, surtout avec si peu d'exprience.

3- Hormis le matos et les licences des logiciels (principalement de programmation), je dirais pas grand chose finalement.

----------


## bafman

> 1- Combien de temps, un seul programmeur met-t-il pour crer un moteur graphique non amateur (sans viser trop haut)


bah ca depend completement de l'experience du programmeur... 1 an avec un developpeur experiment me semble correct, au bout de 5/6 mois on peut avoir des bases fonctionnelles et au bout d'un ans, un moteur complet. aps tout depend de ce que tu souhaite mettre dans ton moteur bien entendu.



> 2-Quel est le nombre idal de programmeurs  dans une quipe de dveloppement de ce type en moins de 2 ans? (ne me dites pas 100 programmeurs haha)


pas trop. par exemple, chez id-software, il n'y a que carmack qui bosse sur le moteur 3D  proprement parler.



> 3-Quel cots (autres que la main d'oeuvre) ce genre de projet va engendrer ?


ha bah la c'est nettement plus dure de repondre, car autant le cout de la main d'oeuvre peut se calculer facilement, (salaire mensuel * nb programmeut * nb mois de developpement), autant les frais annexes (compilo, modeleur 3D (bah oui, faire un moteur 3D sans pouvoir faire de modles pour tester ca n'a pas de sens), toutes sortes d'outils de profilling et optimisation...) sont difficiles  evaluer  ::aie::

----------


## taftouf

Merci pour vos rponses.

Le moteur que nous souhaitons crer sera exclusif a l'usage PC, ( PC -> PC ) (windoz quoi)

Nous ne comptons pas surpasser la concurrence ( UE3 et autres gamebryo...) mais seulement simplifier la tache pour que meme un enfant de 13ans puisse crer quelque chose de jouable en quelques heures .... 

J'ai pour exemple de moteur semblable le Game Incubator qui m'a beaucoup imprssion meme si je ne suis pas programmeur a la base... (mais nous comptons ajouter une  interface et une nouvelle couche d'abstraction...)

La ou notre moteur sera vraiment diffrent est qu'il pourra gerer le format collada sans passer par des bidouilles.

Il y aura bien entendu des importateurs 3ds et maya (meme si j'ai pour espoir de privilgier les import maya pour des raisons de prfrences personelles  ::):  )

Bien entendu, il sera possible d'utiliser le moteur sous ses differentes couches d'abstraction ( plus vous etes proches du noyau, moin il y a d'interfae, plus il faudra de conaissances en c++, plus vous pourrez crer vos propres outils et modules...)... bien entendu je ne compte pas rvler ici des secrets de fabrication ( que je ne connais de pas vu mon niveau) mais un de nos programmeurs ( quelqu'un de ma famille (j'ai de la chance hein)) est spcialis dans la physique des collisions a trs haut niveau... (super calculateurs tout ca ...(j'y connais rien dsol))

J'ai quand meme d'autres questions...(je n'ai pas envie d'avoir l'air de ne rien savoir devant mon equipe ...)

1/ Est t il possible d'integrer librement, un moteur de rendu comme OGRE afin de l'ameliorer? ou meme uniquement certains modules d'un moteur libre. 

2/ Pensez vous personellement que le concept : moteur graphique vulgaris ( un peu comme RPG maker) soit viable ? si non pourquoi ?

3/ Enfin, en vous remerciant pour votre sympathie, j'aimerais savoir si vous avez des conseils  ::):  
(bien que nous soyons cotchs par un pro de la programmation, celui-ci ne connais rien aux jeux videos... pour ma part je m'occupe de la "logistique" ainsi que de la modlisation...) 

merci bien  ::):

----------


## Ti-R

> mais seulement simplifier la tache pour que meme un enfant de 13ans puisse crer quelque chose de jouable en quelques heures ....


Cela ne me parait pas vident, beaucoup de travail en perspective  ::): 




> 1/ Est t il possible d'integrer librement, un moteur de rendu comme OGRE afin de l'ameliorer? ou meme uniquement certains modules d'un moteur libre.


Oui il est libre, donc c'est possible de le prendre et de l'amliorer, pour ensuite le vendre.

Avec des outils de haut niveau comme cela, il faut bien minimum 3 personnes comptentes pendant minimum 1  2 an. Car c'est bien plus de dveloppement qu'un "simple" moteur.




> La ou notre moteur sera vraiment diffrent est qu'il pourra gerer le format collada sans passer par des bidouilles.
> 
> Il y aura bien entendu des importateurs 3ds et maya (meme si j'ai pour espoir de privilgier les import maya pour des raisons de prfrences personelles  )


Pourquoi pas se concentrer sur un importateur collada au lieu de supporter n-format. Vu qu'il y a un exportateur collada pour Max et Maya (il parait que certaines donnes de sortit diverges entre les 2 logiciels :-/, mais bon on peut esprer que c'est globalement la mme chose, et le format collada est officiellement support par XSI aussi now)




> 2/ Pensez vous personellement que le concept : moteur graphique vulgaris ( un peu comme RPG maker) soit viable ? si non pourquoi ?


Cela peut tre intressant, mais il faut faire une tude de march, car il y a dj les "mods" pour les passionnes.

----------


## Ti-R

Sinon il faut regarder aussi la concurrence, et le march qu'ils touchent.

"Virtools" et  "GameMaker" (ancien click&play)

Si j'ai bien compris cela serait un mix des 2 ?
Virtools est dj bien complet.

----------


## taftouf

> Sinon il faut regarder aussi la concurrence, et le march qu'ils touchent.
> 
> "Virtools" et  "GameMaker" (ancien click&play)
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris cela serait un mix des 2 ?
> Virtools est dj bien complet.


Je pense que la solution vers laquelle nous nous dirigons sera quand meme moins restrictive que les 2 outils cits. 

Le concept que nous avons adopt est une sorte de d'Usine  la Chane, ou les ouvriers seraient des outils differents qu'on pourraient "patcher" a n'importe quel moment du processus de cration. 

Biensur, nous essayerons de prendre ce qu'il y a de mieux et de plus adapt dans ce genre de produits tout en gardant le cap sur nos objectifs  ::):

----------


## taftouf

voici donc quelques questions, en esperant que je n'exaspre personne  ::):  :

1/ Utiliser OGRE comme noyau graphique justement, est ce autoris ? question droits ... nous comptons mettre les sources de notre labeur au profit de la comunaut  ::):  par la suite ... cela est t il obligatoire ?

2/ Quels problemes techniques je risque de rencontrer lors de ma dmarche ? (cette question peu sembler stupide au vu de tout les obstacles qui se profilent mais el spcifie bien " problemes rencontrs lors de l'integration d'un moteur orient objet comme OGRE a un moteur de jeu "

3/ La conception d'un moteur de jeu en tant que jeu lui meme  ( mon concept :"un jeu pour crer un jeu") vous semble-t-il  : 
 -soporiphique
-utopique
-ergonomique 

 ::lol::  
4/ vous semble-t-il possible dimbriquer OGRE dans un projet comme le notre ? sinon pouquoi ?

5/Est-t-il judicieux de faire un moteur de jeu a partir de Zero ? ou bien de se baser sur des travaux publis librement ? ( faut-t-il absolument rinventer la roue pour quelle roule plus vite ? )

6/ Quelle perte subirais-t-on a rutiliser un code ou une partie de moteur au lieu de le crer sois meme ? (perte de rapidit ? incompatibilits ? ...)

[je tiens  prciser que pour le moment nous ne visons vraiment pas  a crer un moteur hautes performances dstin aux studios ... nous conevons ce moteur comme un jouet (LEGO) quil faudrait optimiser pour des enfants de 13 et + ne faisant presque pas attention aux graphismes mais uniquement a la simplification de son utilisation; et sil savairait non rentable, cela nous servira de toute faon dexperience pour les projets futurs, aussi je vous remercie pour votre aide et votre comprhension ] 

merci encore  ::):  (je vous tiendrez au courant si ca avance )

----------


## Laurent Gomila

1/ Le mieux serait encore de contacter ses auteurs pour leur poser la question, a ira plus vite  :;): 

4/ Oui.

5/ Inutile de rinventer la roue, sauf si tu es extrment comptent, que tu as beaucoup de temps libre et que tu veux "t'amuser".

6/ Faut arrter de croire que ce qui existe dj est fait pour tre lent / chiant / lourd, et qu'on fera forcment mieux soi-mme  ::aie::

----------


## ShadowTzu

d'un autre ct r-inventer la roue permet d'apprendre normment, et aussi d'avoir un controle absolu sur ce que l'on souhaite faire/avoir/partager. Bien sur il faut avoir du temps, beaucoup de temps avant d'tre comptent.

----------


## Ti-R

Oui mais dans une entreprise,  moins qu'on soit un labo de recherche pure, le but est plutt dutiliser de bons outils que de tout refaire pour avoir un retour sur investissement rapide, car les fonds ne sont pas infinis.

Mais c'est vrai qu'on apprend beaucoup  rinventer la roue, surtout qu'on fait souvent des roues carrs, puis des roues rondes, et puis parfois des roues avec un pneu

Mais cest plus de l"autoformation"

----------


## bafman

> 1/ Utiliser OGRE comme noyau graphique justement, est ce autoris ? question droits ... nous comptons mettre les sources de notre labeur au profit de la comunaut  par la suite ... cela est t il obligatoire ?


c'est une licence LGPL, donc, si vous modifiez les source d'Ogre, vous devez obligatoirement redistribuer les sources modifies.
Par contre, si vous ne touchez pas aux sources d'Ogre, pas de problmes pour tout garder en propritaire, mais du coup, le problmes se transforme plus en "est ce que je peut faire ca sans modifier les sources d'Ogre". et etant donn qu'Ogre utilise un systme de plug in, c'est gnralement possible  :;):

----------

